
Seafile - afics
http://seafile.com/en/home/
======
vamega
> Seafile and its desktop and mobile clients are published under GPLv3 with
> one exception -- the seafile's logo of desktop and mobile clients must be
> kept when redistribution.

Uhh, that does make it impossible to fork the project under a new name? Also
this isn't mentioned anywhere in License.tx which appears to be a run-of-the-
mill GPLv3 license file.

~~~
zokier
Interestingly enough GPLv3 itself states the following:

> If the Program as you received it, or any part of it, contains a notice
> stating that it is governed by this License along with a term that is a
> further restriction, you may remove that term.

Does that mean that I can just ignore their logo requirement?

~~~
Skalman
Yeah, that sounds like a bug. I filed it:
[https://github.com/haiwen/seafile/issues/299](https://github.com/haiwen/seafile/issues/299)

------
yataa
Looks interesting, but as a side note; slow your homepage slider rotation down
by a few seconds. It's way too fast to be able read it properly.

~~~
Flenser
[http://shouldiuseacarousel.com/](http://shouldiuseacarousel.com/)

------
Samuel_Michon
Given the name, I thought this would be a secure cloud storage service based
off of Sealand. Alas, it’s a team in China.

[http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/8.07/haven.html](http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/8.07/haven.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principality_of_Sealand](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principality_of_Sealand)

------
grundprinzip
So they say it's open source, but there is no link we the source is hosted and
how it is actually "verified by the community". In addition it feels somehow
weird that they have a free community version and a pro version that has more
features and non-open source code. So if I would choose the pro version for
features I'm still on the dark side of the moon when it comes to trusting
their source code...

edit: I found the source on github, but still missing the relation between pro
and community...

~~~
prg318
I was also alarmed by the fact that they do not have a link to their source
code on their website. I did some searching and found that they host their
code publicly on Google Code [1]. They really should place a link to their
source on their website. I was really confused when I clicked the "Open Source
Edition" button only to be presented with binaries.

[1] [https://code.google.com/p/seafile/](https://code.google.com/p/seafile/)

------
atestu
This looks a lot like Spideroak
([https://spideroak.com/](https://spideroak.com/)), which incidentally has a
white label reseller program…
[https://spideroak.com/whitelabel/](https://spideroak.com/whitelabel/)

------
joshcrowder
You guys need to slow your carousel down!! I thought it was a spoof of
[http://shouldiuseacarousel.com/](http://shouldiuseacarousel.com/) at first.

------
flexie
"We are a small team in China".

I guess these days it's all about picking which government you prefer has
premium access to your files.

The product looks great, though :-)

~~~
peterkelly
I'd like to see a system which stores a random string in one country, and the
XOR of your data with that string in another.

Then the US and China would _both_ have to collaborate to actually be able to
get at the real data.

~~~
StavrosK
Or, you know, encryption.

~~~
flexie
A few months ago I would have thought this sounds paranoid; but does
encryption secure us against NSA intrusion?

~~~
zokier
Snowden claims that encryption works, and I have no reason not to believe him
on that. There definitely is significant amount of people doing crypto
research who are not (directly) affiliated with NSA, I'd suspect that they all
collectively can not either have missed any intentional backdoors or been
bought off by NSA.

------
thoughtpalette
Really cool that they have a RaspberryPi server download.

------
sejje
What is better, specifically?

~~~
hiena03
Both the server and client are open source.

~~~
mjolk
How does that make the service better?

~~~
hiena03
That depends of what you want. Here we have a seafile server for internal use,
you can't do that with dropbox.

------
celwell
"Seafile"... have we really run out of two-dictionary-word-concatenated-
web-2.0 names?

